# Anyone going to VT this weekend?



## qUikSiLvEr (Feb 14, 2011)

Seems they got a decent amount of snow the other day and is expecting to get a bit more tom too. 

I'm thinking about doing a bus trip out of NYC for a day on sat or sun.


----------



## itchynscratchy (Nov 16, 2010)

Forecast is calling for more snow in the Catskills than southern Vermont. I'm heading upstate Sat. 

I'd rather do Vermont but can't stand sitting in the bus for over 4 hours. Which bus co are you going with?


----------



## qUikSiLvEr (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah I checked the Catskills but they seem to be only getting a few inches as well. I don't mind the bus ride really since personally 4hrs isn't much to me and I sleep most of the way anyways.

I'm thinking about going with Emilio's. Just haven't decided what day I want to go yet. I'm leaning towards Sunday for Mt. Snow.


----------



## itchynscratchy (Nov 16, 2010)

Go Sat and try Homage.
They pickup in Brooklyn, near union sq and upper east side i think. MUCH cheaper and same buses. 
mt snow & stratton is 80$. Emilio's charges 20$ more and then they add a 2$ convenience fee on top of that, WTF. 

Also i'd do Sat. Snow on sunday wouldn't be as nice as Sat.


----------



## itchynscratchy (Nov 16, 2010)

weather.com says catskills is expecting 5-8inches ovr next 36 hours.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

I went to Mount snow the last 2 week ends. The first one was pretty nice, but last week end the snow was kinda crappy (more like chopped ice really). The weather was gorgeous though.

I'm going to Hunter this Saturday. I'm taking the Blades bus. I only picked them because my g/f lives a few blocks from their UWS location.


----------



## qUikSiLvEr (Feb 14, 2011)

itchynscratchy said:


> weather.com says catskills is expecting 5-8inches ovr next 36 hours.


I must have accidently clicked on the wrong location, but yeah I see that now. Now I'm considering this lol. But isn't it all wet snow anyways? A lot of the snow falling everywhere was a wintry mix. Here in NJ, it was all wet snow, the heavy and slushy kind.

I actually forgot about homage so thanks for reminding me. 




lo0p said:


> I went to Mount snow the last 2 week ends. The first one was pretty nice, but last week end the snow was kinda crappy (more like chopped ice really). The weather was gorgeous though.
> 
> I'm going to Hunter this Saturday. I'm taking the Blades bus. I only picked them because my g/f lives a few blocks from their UWS location.


Thanks for the report on the mt. Well they got some fresh snow in so hopefully it won't be too choppy if I do go there. How are the prices on Blade compare to the other bus co's?


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

qUikSiLvEr said:


> Thanks for the report on the mt. Well they got some fresh snow in so hopefully it won't be too choppy if I do go there. How are the prices on Blade compare to the other bus co's?


$80 for the round trip + lift ticket, which I think is in line with the others.
And for mount snow I forgot to mention that they dropped the price of their lift tickets between the 2 week ends.


----------



## itchynscratchy (Nov 16, 2010)

qUikSiLvEr said:


> I must have accidently clicked on the wrong location, but yeah I see that now. Now I'm considering this lol. But isn't it all wet snow anyways? A lot of the snow falling everywhere was a wintry mix. Here in NJ, it was all wet snow, the heavy and slushy kind.
> 
> I actually forgot about homage so thanks for reminding me.


Not sure how the snow will be but appears they'll be below freezing the next few days. 
I'd rather ride on wet snow than ice or grass.


----------



## qUikSiLvEr (Feb 14, 2011)

lo0p said:


> $80 for the round trip + lift ticket, which I think is in line with the others.
> And for mount snow I forgot to mention that they dropped the price of their lift tickets between the 2 week ends.


Yeah, I just checked them out and thanks.




itchynscratchy said:


> Not sure how the snow will be but appears they'll be below freezing the next few days.
> I'd rather ride on wet snow than ice or grass.


Very true... but I think I might take my chances with Mt. Snow since I like the trails a lot better than Hunter. And I want to try out my new bindings in the terrain park too.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

The full list of buses to Hunter is here btw:

Hunter Mountain | Bus Lines


----------



## bellaisa (Mar 4, 2011)

ill be in killington sat and sun. can't wait.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

So Hunter got an inch and a half, Mnt Snow got nothing and Camelback got 14 inches.
Sigh.


----------



## itchynscratchy (Nov 16, 2010)

lo0p said:


> So Hunter got an inch and a half, Mnt Snow got nothing and Camelback got 14 inches.
> Sigh.


f--ing meteorologists. 
How did they call for 5-8 inches the day of the storm and ending up only receiving 1"?


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm going to Smugglers Notch!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Hitting Okemo this weekend. First time this year. I don't really like the place (especially on weekends), but I get $35 tix through the ski club, and I have a $100 gift card that I got for Christmas...so essentially, I'm riding for free. I'll ride damned near anywhere if it's free! Was at Stratton last Sunday and it was totally insane. Beautiful conditions. Clocked 46mph on the gps, and they had the US Open Superpipe open to the public! I waited until the end of the day and rode past the "MANDATORY SES PASS" warning just in case they were actually enforcing it. They weren't. If Okemo is half as good as Stratton was, it'll be a great weekend.


----------



## itchynscratchy (Nov 16, 2010)

surfinsnow said:


> Hitting Okemo this weekend. First time this year. I don't really like the place (especially on weekends), but I get $35 tix through the ski club, and I have a $100 gift card that I got for Christmas...so essentially, I'm riding for free. I'll ride damned near anywhere if it's free! Was at Stratton last Sunday and it was totally insane. Beautiful conditions. Clocked 46mph on the gps, and they had the US Open Superpipe open to the public! I waited until the end of the day and rode past the "MANDATORY SES PASS" warning just in case they were actually enforcing it. They weren't. If Okemo is half as good as Stratton was, it'll be a great weekend.


Nice! I was at stratton on Sat. 
Conditions sucked in the morning till the sun peeked out and temps warmed up.
I need to join a ski club. Can't afford to pay full price in Vermont. 

Okemo isn't bad but definitely nowhere near as much fun as Stratton.


----------



## qUikSiLvEr (Feb 14, 2011)

lo0p said:


> So Hunter got an inch and a half, Mnt Snow got nothing and Camelback got 14 inches.
> Sigh.


I'm pissed about that! Camelback has only $25 tix so I'm thinking about going there on Sat or even call out of work on Friday to avoid the crowd and just go to Mt. Snow on Sunday. 



surfinsnow said:


> Hitting Okemo this weekend. First time this year. I don't really like the place (especially on weekends), but I get $35 tix through the ski club, and I have a $100 gift card that I got for Christmas...so essentially, I'm riding for free. I'll ride damned near anywhere if it's free! Was at Stratton last Sunday and it was totally insane. Beautiful conditions. Clocked 46mph on the gps, and they had the US Open Superpipe open to the public! I waited until the end of the day and rode past the "MANDATORY SES PASS" warning just in case they were actually enforcing it. They weren't. If Okemo is half as good as Stratton was, it'll be a great weekend.


^^ So lucky and I kind of like Okemo somewhat, a good mountain just to cruise around. 



itchynscratchy said:


> Nice! I was at stratton on Sat.
> Conditions sucked in the morning till the sun peeked out and temps warmed up.
> I need to join a ski club. Can't afford to pay full price in Vermont.
> 
> Okemo isn't bad but definitely nowhere near as much fun as Stratton.


I always look for discounted tix, especially through my work since they're registered with this one program so the prices aren't too bad. I think the best deals were Killington at $25 off and Mt. Creek's triple play for $80.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

qUikSiLvEr said:


> I'm pissed about that! Camelback has only $25 tix so I'm thinking about going there on Sat or even call out of work on Friday to avoid the crowd and just go to Mt. Snow on Sunday.


I was talking to a friend of mine who's been there and he was telling me that the trails were really short and he didn't like the place. Did you get the same feeling?

As for me I went to Hunter yesterday. The weather was nice, but it's spring and that's definitely showing.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

I've been to camelbak before - for the 20-25 dolalr price its not bad, but when I was there last year half of it was a sheet of ice. Was a fun little place though, just gets packed...


----------



## qUikSiLvEr (Feb 14, 2011)

lo0p said:


> I was talking to a friend of mine who's been there and he was telling me that the trails were really short and he didn't like the place. Did you get the same feeling?
> 
> As for me I went to Hunter yesterday. The weather was nice, but it's spring and that's definitely showing.


I ended up going to Camelback on Sat and it was really nice condition and weather, felt almost perfect for this area. But thats funny, I was talking to my friends about how "short" the trails felt. Like we would all be done in a min just flying down and it just didn't satisfy me. I ended up doing the day trip to Stratton today and loved it. It had decent amount of pow and weather was just great and like not many people at all so the trails were quite empty.



Minger said:


> I've been to camelbak before - for the 20-25 dolalr price its not bad, but when I was there last year half of it was a sheet of ice. Was a fun little place though, just gets packed...


Camelback was insanely packed on Sat, but conditions were great though. No ice at all on any of the trails I rode and actually had pow still from that storm.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

Debating going to Stratton this Sat if the conditions are still ok.
Any feedback on the buses that go there from NYC?


----------



## qUikSiLvEr (Feb 14, 2011)

lo0p said:


> Debating going to Stratton this Sat if the conditions are still ok.
> Any feedback on the buses that go there from NYC?


I was debating it too for next weekend since they're expecting more snow this week with pretty good temps. It's very tempting...

Homagebrooklyn.com has trips thats only $80 flat right now. If you're fine on sitting on a bus for about 4 1/2 hours, then I would advise it. The bus itself was pretty clean and the seats were somewhat comfortable, but not that much. At this point of the season, most people sit by themselves since it's not all that packed so you basically have the second seat to yourself as well, which me and all my friends that went today had our own. On the way back they play movies to help kill time, which earlier today they played anchorman and the green hornet.

The only issue I had, was that it left at like 5:10am from Union sq so we didn't get in until almost 10am while the mountain opened at 8:30am.


----------



## itchynscratchy (Nov 16, 2010)

qUikSiLvEr said:


> I was debating it too for next weekend since they're expecting more snow this week with pretty good temps. It's very tempting...
> 
> Homagebrooklyn.com has trips thats only $80 flat right now. If you're fine on sitting on a bus for about 4 1/2 hours, then I would advise it. The bus itself was pretty clean and the seats were somewhat comfortable, but not that much. At this point of the season, most people sit by themselves since it's not all that packed so you basically have the second seat to yourself as well, which me and all my friends that went today had our own. On the way back they play movies to help kill time, which earlier today they played anchorman and the green hornet.
> 
> The only issue I had, was that it left at like 5:10am from Union sq so we didn't get in until almost 10am while the mountain opened at 8:30am.


Homage leaves the city too late in my opinion.
Other buses leave half an hour or even an hour earlier than Homage for the same trips.


----------



## LaneyGirl (Mar 7, 2011)

I was already booked for a trip to Stowe this weekend. Got a sick deal $165 with 2 day lift ticket and 2 nights hotel. Gotta drive up myself, but I love Stowe. The little extra snow they're getting right now is a bonus.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

itchynscratchy said:


> Homage leaves the city too late in my opinion.
> Other buses leave half an hour or even an hour earlier than Homage for the same trips.


I'll be catching Emilio's bus to Stratton at 4:30am in the upper east tomorrow morning (assuming i wake up on time ).

So it leaves about 50 minutes earlier but costs 20 bucks more.


----------



## qUikSiLvEr (Feb 14, 2011)

itchynscratchy said:


> Homage leaves the city too late in my opinion.
> Other buses leave half an hour or even an hour earlier than Homage for the same trips.


Yeah, I think that's why I forgot about them because I mainly used Emilios since it left earlier. On days with thse perfect conditions, it's def worth the extra $ to get up there a bit earlier.




LaneyGirl said:


> I was already booked for a trip to Stowe this weekend. Got a sick deal $165 with 2 day lift ticket and 2 nights hotel. Gotta drive up myself, but I love Stowe. The little extra snow they're getting right now is a bonus.


Hook me up too?  I don't mind driving up either.




lo0p said:


> I'll be catching Emilio's bus to Stratton at 4:30am in the upper east tomorrow morning (assuming i wake up on time ).
> 
> So it leaves about 50 minutes earlier but costs 20 bucks more.


Stratton was great last weekend and the trails were pretty empty too. But with the snow they're getting now, it'll be worth that $20.


----------

